# Bulgarian Split Squats - how involved are adductors?



## Phineas (Oct 30, 2009)

Last week in my new lower push program I performed DB Bulgarian Split Squats for the first time. As far as unilateral quad-dominant exercises go, I've done Lunges, Lateral Lunges (DB and BB), DB Step-Ups, and one-legged leg press, but I've never felt my adductors work like they did in this one. I was wondering if I should be feeling the movement in the inner thigh (it wasn't actually until the next day...during the movement my quads were dead), or if this might indicate I performed the movement incorrectly.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2009)

very


patrick


----------



## Phineas (Oct 30, 2009)

as in the adductors are very involved, or I performed it very incorrectly?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2009)

very involved.


patrick


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2009)

Not making fun of you directly, but you ask a lot of questions.  I did too when I came here, but it wasnt *this *random.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 30, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Not making fun of you directly, but you ask a lot of questions.  I did too when I came here, but it wasnt *this *random.



Hmm, I don't see how that's random. I always thought adductor-heavy exercises were usually lateral. I wanted to make I didn't have my legs or feet position incorrectly.

I do ask a lot of questions, but there are more I could ask. I use the search function and answer most of my questions that way, but I want to know everything so I can be the best bodybuilder I can be. I'm taking this very seriously, so I want to know not only how to do things but why they must be done so.

When I think random on this forum (or, stupid) I think of the people who start threads asking "how much can you bench" or "I like to use this exercise..anyone else like to use it", when the author is usually just bragging (or trying to, at least) or trying to feel like a hot-shot know-it-all. I've been at this for only a year and almost two months. I've come a long way because I research a lot. However, (as I believe admitting ignorance is the most important thing a beginner bodybuilder can do) I know that I don't know everything. I want to, though. 

So, I'll continue to soak up every ounce of knowledge this board has to offer until I feel I know the game inside out. And then, I'll ask some more. 

By the way, I didn't take offense...just thought I'd explain why I ask such detailed questions.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2009)

Questions are good. They make you learn!

The adductors are a little more complicated than just "lateral movement".

First, there are 5-mucles that make up the adductor complex - Pectineus, Adductor brevis, Adductor Longus, Gracilis, Adductor Magnus.

They do adduct and help to internally rotate the femur.  In addition, depending on the position of the hip, they may play a role in either hip extension or hip flexion.  The adductor magus has fibers that are very powerful hip extensors and work with with the glutes and hamstrings to do this movement (this is one of the reason you will feel them get sore or work harder after doing a leg workout.

Even though adduction is a lateral (frontal plane movement) you have to remember that even when we do things in a sagital plane (walking, squatting, lunging, etc), we have to prevent or decelerate unwanted movement in the other planes (lateral and transverse) causing these muscles to work in a stabilizing fashion.  With the hip extension of the bulgarian split squat and the fact that there is a lot of frontal plane (lateral) stabilization needed to achieve this movement, it is no wonder that the adductors are going to feel sore the next day.

patrick


----------



## Phineas (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome!

So, to train them most effectively (staying away from isolation work on machines) would I need to stick in certain rep-ranges on certain exercises? Are they primarily fast- or slow-twitch fibers that respond best to certain intensities? For instance, my calves are responding very well to my new calf training program (which I made from suggestions from Built): 2 straight legged movements @ 5x5 at a faster tempo (Gastrocnemious is primarily fast twitch), followed by 4x12 on seated calf raise at a slower tempo, pausing for 2 seconds on the bottom of the each eccentric (soleus is primarily slow-twitch).

I'm asking because I want to develop my inner thighs more, but am not sure if they will just develop along with the rest of my legs (like forearms to upper arms). I train on a program I wrote of two 6 week programs culminating in week 12's max efforts. Each program consists of different exercises, and each week I train at a different intensity (e.g. 70% @ 3x8/1.5 min rest; 80% @ 5x5/2-2.5 min rest). So, to adjust rep ranges for one particular muscle wouldn't be ideal, but I'd be willing to mix things up to get the desired growth in the area.


----------



## urbanski (Oct 31, 2009)

are you doing them BB or DB?
i've tried these but i always topple over. wonder if it just takes practice.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2009)

Phineas said:


> Awesome!
> 
> So, to train them most effectively (staying away from isolation work on machines) would I need to stick in certain rep-ranges on certain exercises? Are they primarily fast- or slow-twitch fibers that respond best to certain intensities? For instance, my calves are responding very well to my new calf training program (which I made from suggestions from Built): 2 straight legged movements @ 5x5 at a faster tempo (Gastrocnemious is primarily fast twitch), followed by 4x12 on seated calf raise at a slower tempo, pausing for 2 seconds on the bottom of the each eccentric (soleus is primarily slow-twitch).
> 
> I'm asking because I want to develop my inner thighs more, but am not sure if they will just develop along with the rest of my legs (like forearms to upper arms). I train on a program I wrote of two 6 week programs culminating in week 12's max efforts. Each program consists of different exercises, and each week I train at a different intensity (e.g. 70% @ 3x8/1.5 min rest; 80% @ 5x5/2-2.5 min rest). So, to adjust rep ranges for one particular muscle wouldn't be ideal, but I'd be willing to mix things up to get the desired growth in the area.



You are thinking to much.

Just work on having good technique and putting weight on the bar.  Your legs will get big and your adductors will too (especially if you are squatting and deadlifting).  EAT EAT EAT!!

patrick


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2009)

urbanski said:


> are you doing them BB or DB?
> i've tried these but i always topple over. wonder if it just takes practice.



Yes, practice.

You can do them with either a BB or a DB.  BB is sort of akward to set up since you have to walk it out, then try and get the back leg in position.  For that reason, I tend to favor DBs.

Make sure you allow the back knee to bend when you descend down.  Most people try and keep it straight and then they can't go any further once that back hip hits maximal hip extension (it also causes them to extend more through the lumbar spine).

Here is one of my athletes knocking out some body weight reps with pretty good technique:






YouTube Video












patrick


----------

